

Do Pragmatic Tools For Learning to Speak a New Language Exist Already? - staunch

I'm studying Japanese and have started hacking up various tools to assist. I'm seriously considering turning my stuff into a more polished project and releasing it, but not if someone has done something great already. I am concentrating on very pragmatic conversational speaking and not anything remotely academic. I really like image-association and vocabulary-building tools. Anyone know of some super smart (web-based?) tools for this that support Japanese?<p>
======
awwaiid
rosetta stone

